# Peeing and Pooping in the house..



## Janene1968 (Aug 7, 2012)

Now that the bad weather has arrived and its been constantly raining, my 15 week old pup Alfie has started messing in the house. We have been leaving the door open while it has been nice so has has gone outside himself to do his business. I am starting to wonder if this has been a bad move. He doesn't even go and sit near the door which might give us an idea he needs to go out, today he just weed right in from of us in the living room. We do still let him out every hour or so but he still just does it wherever he is on the house. He's fine in the night and sleeps on his cage from 11 to 6 without a sound or mess. Any ideas what I can try. He hates going out to pee on the rain so I think he just does it where he feels like. Today my friend was round for lunch and he pood right behind the settee... So embarrassing


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

awwwww i feel for you at this time.... Millie is 14 weeks tomorrow and she has occasions when she just wees and poo's in the house.... no pattern to it but it really frustrates me. Millie doesn't seem bothered about the rain at all so there is no excuse. I am just thinking it is just her age and eventually she will calm down and all be in a routine. Millie does wee and poo when we go for walkies which I am pleased about. I think I need to learn more myself and try and get her in a routine with walkies after breaky, lunch and tea etc.
I really do understand what you are saying though... and it feels like you have to have your eyes on them constantly. I'm always jumping up if she wanders off.... to see where she has gone or what she is up to lol (hoping i don't find a wee or a poo). i, like you go outside with her every half hour or so, she always wees outside and poos too.......the joys of having a puppy hey


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

They will all get it eventually....some dogs take ALOT longer to house train than others. it may not even necisarilly be the rain, but just a few steps back in the hose training process, keep on taking them out when you think they need to go, regardless of the weather., they are still young to be consistent on telling you when they need to go out, so if you think they need to go, take them out, praise when they do what you want. and it will all eventually click in their little heads.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

We are having the exact same problem, especially when it rains! Coco has pee'd inside 3 times today

I could have sent her to the puppy farm today, lol!!! Mind you, everywhere here is flooded today, so I don't think I'd want to go out to pee either, lol!!


----------

